# drought affects?



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you think the drought will affect this years shroom harvest? Has anyone experienced this in years past?


----------



## dawsonbowen (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the wet winter will help a lot


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like a wet start to spring as well. Sure is looking good.


----------

